# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  من عاشر قوما 40 يوما صار منهم! هل هذه العبارة حديث او لا؟

## ولد الحجاز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم 

((من عاشر قوما 40 يوما صار منهم! هل هذه العبارة حديث او لا؟)) وان كان حاديث ما صحته؟


وشكرا

----------


## ابن جانب

منسوبة لعزيز بن عبد الملك منصور أبو المعالي الجيلي القاضي الملقب سيدله  كان شافعيا في الفروع أشعريا في الاصول، وكان حاكما بباب الازج، وكان بينه وبين أهل باب الازج من الحنابلة شنآن كبير، سمع رجلا ينادي على حمار له ضائع فقال: يدخل الازج ويأخذ بيد من شاء.
وقال يوما للنقيب طراد الزينبي: لو حلف إنسان أنه لا يرى إنسان فرأى أهل باب الازج لم يحنث.
فقال له الشريف: من عاشر قوما أربعين يوما فهو منهم.
ولهذا لما مات فرحوا بموته كثيرا.(بداية ونهاية) والله اعلم.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاكم الله خيراً**
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنت ، أما أنه حديث فلا ، بل هو باطل لا أصل له .

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

ما مدى صواب هذه العبارة من عاشر قوما أربعين يوما صار منهم؟

فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: ليست صحيحة هذه العبارة وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم (من أحب قوما فهو منهم) فمن أحب قوما فهو منهم ولو عاشرهم يوما واحدا ومن ليس بينه وبينهم صله في المحبة فهو لو بقي عندهم أربعين شهرا فليس منهم فهذه العبارة ليست صحيحة.ابن عثيمين نور على الدرب

----------

